# Remember my crazy neighbors horse?



## CNCfamily (Sep 13, 2010)

I posted a while back about my neighbors horse that got in with my horses and he refused to come get her because, according to him, it was my fault his horse came into my pasture...whatever. I've just been putting up with the dumb horse because they were grazing, so all i had to do was water them. 

Well the other night, they "mysteriously" got the (wired shut) gate open and came up to the house (chasing 3 horses at midnight in 11 below temps is NOT my idea of fun, btw....). I herded them all in my pasture with one of my other mares, including crazy neighbors horse. 

So yesterday i finally get a chance to go over and talk to the guy about getting his horse, since now i am throwing hay to them and really cant afford to feed someone elses horse. He screams and yells at me, F-bomb every other word, his stupid dog bites me TWICE, tells me he's calling the humane society on me for not feeding and watering my horses, then tells me the horse isn't is, he doesn't have a horse. :O 

So i called the sheriff. Again. The officer that came out is the same one that came out the first time, and has dealt with the neighbor on many occasions for various reasons in the past, and apparently the guy has been a major idiot from day one. The guy is completely irrational. 

Anyways, they called the guys house and he tells the sheriff's department that he doesn't have a horse, his is laying dead in his pasture, and he wants no further contact from law enforcement and they are not allowed on his property. So now the idiot is on record saying it's not his horse, but in the meantime i'm stuck feeding the dumb horse. The officer tried to get a hold of the lady that runs P.A.W.S, because they are the ones that deal with abandoned horses. They possibly will come get her or bring me some feed til they find somewhere for her. But in the meantime, she's eating MY HAY. Grrrr....

I just cant believe that this guy is SO irresponsible and SUCH a jerk that he's ok with someone else having to feed and deal with his horse. 

If i dont hear from P.A.W.S by Monday, i'm going to call the brand inspector to see what it takes to get legal possession of this horse. If i can, i'll sell her to the guy that buys "bucking horses" as soon as i can. I'd be happy with $200 bucks for her right now, just to recoup feed costs!


----------



## SunsetSonata (Nov 23, 2006)

Er, aren't YOU on record saying it's not YOUR horse and you will not pay to feed? And, whose dogs bit you, anyway? Seems you could get this jerk somehow...


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

Possession is 9/10ths of the law, especially when the owner has sworn to cops he's not the owner.

Hope you get a good price for her CNC!


----------



## mothernature (Aug 22, 2010)

Why can't people leave their animals, kids, and themselves on their own property!? I know I've ranted several times on HT about my crazy neighbor, he's the one that cuts fences and takes other peoples animals (mostly cattle)! I understand your problem, he just takes instead of leaves!! If your neighbor didn't want the horse, HE SHOULD GIVE IT AWAY, to someone who wants her!! I don't understand people who just 'dump' animals off!! I think my neighbor is always looking for attention. I feel like if you can't be a good neighbor then stay to yourself!!


----------



## rean (Nov 18, 2008)

Put an ad on Craigslist. There is some little girl out there hoping and praying for a free horse for Christmas.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

If he has gone on record as telling law enforcement that it is not his horse, I guess you can take the horse to auction.


----------



## Rogo (Jan 1, 2006)

The law is different in different states.

I came home one day to find a mule tied to my gate. I was raising mules at the time on 40 acres. I guess they figured with all that land, I could take theirs in. I didn't want it; wasn't the quality I strived for.

I called the Sheriff's office to find out what to do. I had to run an ad in the newspaper for 3 straight days asking for the owner. If no one called, I could sell the mule. I sold the mule and told the new owner how I got it.

Many newspapers are out of business today, so I don't know how it's now handled.


----------



## CNCfamily (Sep 13, 2010)

SunsetSonata said:


> Er, aren't YOU on record saying it's not YOUR horse and you will not pay to feed? And, whose dogs bit you, anyway? Seems you could get this jerk somehow...


I'm definitely on record saying that! But what choice do i have but to feed her? She's in with mine. It was the idiot neighbors dog that bit me. I told the sheriff that, and he was MAD, but since i was on their property and i dont have any marks (thanks to jeans and coveralls....) there's not much that can be done. 

The possession thing is why i'm going to talk to P.A.W.S and the brand inspector. I *think* the brand inspector can give me legal ownership of her if certain requirements are met (ie: owner isn't claiming, she's been on my property for x-amount of days, etc) but i'm not sure. I'd rather PAWS just take her, but if i have to keep her around, i'll sell her by the pound. 

She's not a horse i would wish upon a little girl for Christmas! You cant get anywhere close to the horse, unless you are on her blind side...


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

rean said:


> Put an ad on Craigslist. There is some little girl out there hoping and praying for a free horse for Christmas.


Oh, what a lovely idea!:bouncy:


----------



## CNCfamily (Sep 13, 2010)

Pony said:


> Oh, what a lovely idea!:bouncy:


Only if said little girl only has the desire to LOOK at her horse and not actually get within 15 feet of it.....


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

I think I would be dealing with the brand inspector and keep any humane type or pet rescue out of it unless they were going to take immediate possession of the horse. The brand inspector will know what you can do with the horse and may even have somewhere to lot the horse so you don't have to deal with it.


----------



## hobbyfarmer (Oct 10, 2007)

Allen W said:


> I think I would be dealing with the brand inspector and keep any humane type or pet rescue out of it unless they were going to take immediate possession of the horse. The brand inspector will know what you can do with the horse and may even have somewhere to lot the horse so you don't have to deal with it.



I agree w/Allen about the rescues. More than likely, they will try to get you to keep the horse (for free) while they look for someone willing to pay them to "adopt" the horse. BTDT. I tried to re-home a horse abandoned at a sale barn this way but after $1000 in feed and vet bills, I found out the rescue I had donated the horse to, was trying to charge a $500 adoption fee for a young, un-rideable, stallion while I was "fostering" him.....meaning I was still stuck feeding and caring for the colt out of my own pocket while the horse rescue was telling applicants all about how much his vet care cost in order to just pad their own pockets. 

They represented themselves as the party who had incurred the expenses in caring for him and made out like they were only collecting an "adoption fee" in order to recover some of their money. 
:umno:


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

The horse has a blind side?

Uh, yeah. What a shame!


----------



## CNCfamily (Sep 13, 2010)

Terri said:


> The horse has a blind side?
> 
> Uh, yeah. What a shame!


Yep, one of her eyes is blued and you can get real close to her on that side, until she hears you there then freaks out! 

I'm starting to see how these rescue people work already. I cant get a hold of the lady she told me might be able to take the horse, and there's been no mention of helping out with the feed for the big lug. I'll be calling the brand inspector today! I just wonder if he's going to be crazy busy with all the cattle coming down off the mountain lately and wont have time right away to come deal with this horse.


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

I know you are beyond frustrated with this neighbor fiasco, but try to put yourself in this poor horse's place. If you can find it in your heart to become fond of her, despite her shortcomings, I would expect the interactions with her will become easier and easier. Horses, and all critters really, pick up on the energy and emotions we're harboring. 
If you can change your perspective, saying "Well, this sure isn't something I would have chosen to take on, but here she is and here we are so we'll do the best by her that we can" I'd think you'd have a much more enjoyable time with sorting out where to send her. 
There are very few problem horses in this world; most that seem that way are simply victims of mismanagement and improper/ inhuman handling.
Sounds like she's lucky to have escaped being owned by your horrible neighbor.

Anyhow, just my $.02.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Very good idea to call the brand inspector. Any horse that changes hands in Idaho without the blessing of the brand inspector is akin to a major crime.


----------



## CNCfamily (Sep 13, 2010)

Farmergirl, i don't have a problem getting attached to horses. In fact, it's quite the opposite! Lol! The issue is, i have too many of my own that i can barely afford to feed, and my husband is the trainer anyhow, and he's 11 hours away for work. We've got 3 projects of our own that we're trying hard to get rid of, so i just cant get attached to this one even if i wanted to! 

Lisa, aint that just the truth too! Lol! I'm more worried that crazy neighbor will try to make a stink about it once he sees his horse is gone. So i'm going as legal as i can possibly go!


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

I don't mean get attached to her like you plan to keep her forever, but open your heart to her in the now, if you know what I mean. She's essentially homeless. Be patient with her. She's been neglected and thereby confused for a long time, it sounds. Set a limit for what you are willing to put into her, but then give freely until you reach that limit. If by the time you reach it you haven't found another suitable placement for her, take her on down to the auction barn and sell her knowing that you gave her the best chance you could.
Domestic horses are at the mercy of humans. Imagine if you were in her place.
I've found that when I give love and tenderness it is returned 10 fold. She will warm up to you if you establish a routine and treat her as one of the herd, not as the problem you wish would go away.

She came to you because she has nowhere else to go. Show mercy.


----------



## CNCfamily (Sep 13, 2010)

I dont treat her any different that the other three in the pasture. But i reached my limit on what i was willing to put into her the day she came in my pasture. I dont mistreat her, by any means, she is well taken care of. But i'm not going out of my way for her when i'm 5 months pregnant with SO much else to take care of on my own around here.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

farmergirl, it sounds like CNCfamily set her limit when the horse was eating her grass and she's been pretty honest about not being able to feed her hay to an animal that isn't hers.


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

You might want to list her on craigslist for free as a companion horse. Tell the truth about her in the ad, that she isn't broke and difficult to catch, blind etc. You can vet the potential takers and be sure that she will go somewhere where she is loved and fed properly, but nobody will be expecting to ride her.


----------



## 2horses (Jul 19, 2004)

A bullet will fix all of that.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

2horses said:


> A bullet will fix all of that.


Exactly what I was thinking. After ownership is or isn't determined. I wouldn't want to deal with the Idaho brand inspector after having shot someone else's horse.
But it's probably the kindest thing for the horse because companion horses aren't much in demand and it's looking like Idaho is in for a bad winter. I certainly wouldn't want to have to feed an unwanted horse or pay for trims, etc.


----------



## 2horses (Jul 19, 2004)

Thank you Lisa!!!


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

CNCfamily said:


> So i called the sheriff. Again. The officer that came out is the same one that came out the first time, and has dealt with the neighbor on many occasions for various reasons in the past, and apparently the guy has been a major idiot from day one. The guy is completely irrational.
> 
> Anyways, they called the guys house and he tells the sheriff's department that he doesn't have a horse, his is laying dead in his pasture, and he wants no further contact from law enforcement and they are not allowed on his property. So now the idiot is on record saying it's not his horse, but in the meantime i'm stuck feeding the dumb horse.


Did he admit to the sheriff originally that the horse was his? I mean the first time he came out? If so, I would take him to small claims court for boarding his horse, against your will. Whatever the going rate is. I would also throw in something for him allowing his dog to bite you twice. Be sure to throw in all of your costs associated with filing the claim, fees etc. Be sure to use the sheriff as your witness.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

2horses said:


> A bullet will fix all of that.


It sure seems like the most humane way of handling the situation.


----------



## CNCfamily (Sep 13, 2010)

wr said:


> It sure seems like the most humane way of handling the situation.


If my husband was home, that would have been done months ago. I just dont have the heart to do it! He'll be home for Christmas, and i guarantee if she's not gone by then, she will be by the time he goes back to ND! Honestly though, if the brand inspector can give me ownership of her in a relatively short amount of time, i'll sell her by the pound to a guy that takes them to Canada. From what i understand though, the neighbor has to be notified twice by registered mail, then she'll be taken to auction. If i want her, i have to buy her. :huh: So legally, i dont think i can sell her or give her away. Neither the brand inspector nor PAWS seem to be very concerned about it. I'm considering putting her back in the back pasture with no water and no feed. I'm thinking they might be a bit more inclined to do something with a horse that NO ONE is taking care of that wont last more than a few days in our lovely weather here. 

Common Tater, the problem with that is, i was using someone elses pasture (with permission) when she crossed the fence. So TECHNICALLY if someone wanted to sue him, it would have to be the property owner and he is an old guy that doesn't want or need to have to deal with this. PAWS did tell me to keep track of all the care and feed i've put into her so if the neighbor decides later he wants her back, i'll have a feed lien on her and he'll essentially have to buy her back from me.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Whatever you do, don't put her back in a dry pasture. Because she's been in your posession, you might be charged with neglect. It would be better if you sold her to an order buyer, ran her through auction or put her down than to see her starve or dehydrate.


----------



## CNCfamily (Sep 13, 2010)

wr, that's just it. I'll clear it with the sheriff first, but if she is out there with no feed and water, i KNOW they'll do something with her. They just dont feel it's urgent to do anything right now, because someone IS feeding her at the moment. Know what i mean? Basically, i'm lighting a fire under their butts!


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

I realize they will be more inclined to do something but my concern is that that what they may do is lay charges of neglect or abuse against you since she was in your care last. My other concern is that she may go through a fence and I can assure you that while her owner might not care about her now, if she gets injured, you're gonna get stuck with a gigantic vet bill or lawsuit. 

I really do understand your frustration and I know what it's like to have your back against the wall but you don't want to take a bad situation and turn it into a legal nightmare.


----------



## harvestgirl (Apr 29, 2005)

can't you have the vet out & humanely euthanize her?

please don't send her to slaughter/canada. regardless of her history, she doesn't deserve that.


----------



## Rusty'sDog (Oct 14, 2010)

Your neighbor told you "I don't have a horse"
Then he told the sheriff "I don't have a horse. She's dead in the pasture."
That tells me that after you feed it all winter (and his pasture turns green), he is going to want it back...to slaughter.
Save him the trouble.
When he comes looking for her in the spring, just say "I dunno...just disappeared as mysteriously as she appeared. Maybe she went home."

He would just tell the sheriff "I thought she was dead. Must have just laid down to sleep. I dunno."
If she is gone, he'll be mad, but since the sheriff already "knows" that she is dead, then obviously, nobody rustled her. I would bet that he never pastures another animal @ somebodies expense.
Sad for the animal, but maybe it will make him a better "steward" in the future. This is probably not the first animal he has abused.


----------



## Rusty'sDog (Oct 14, 2010)

The sad thing is that it is your neighbor, not the horse, that needs to be "put down", but that is an entirely different topic.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

CNCfamily, you may not be aware that some zoos take unwanted livestock to feed carnivores. It's been a while since it we previously discussed it so maybe one of the other members offer more information. I do know that no zoo will take an animal that was sentenced to die by lethal injection and if I'm not mistaken, you can deliver live and let their people do the deed. 

harvestgirl, I don't think you caught the part where CNCfamily mentioned that money is a big tight right now so perhaps the expenses associated with an on site call might be a problem and carcass disposal might be a bit more than she can handle right now. I know there have been times in my life that I would have needed to sell a kid or kidney to pay for a vet to deal with someone else's problem.


----------



## CNCfamily (Sep 13, 2010)

Rusty'sDog said:


> The sad thing is that it is your neighbor, not the horse, that needs to be "put down", but that is an entirely different topic.


I agree 100%. The guy is a completely irrational idiot. And the thing about making her "disappear" is, the sheriff's are totally on my side. I know it sounds twisted and corrupt, but they're as sick of the guy as i am from things they've had to deal with in the past with him. 



wr said:


> CNCfamily, you may not be aware that some zoos take unwanted livestock to feed carnivores. It's been a while since it we previously discussed it so maybe one of the other members offer more information. I do know that no zoo will take an animal that was sentenced to die by lethal injection and if I'm not mistaken, you can deliver live and let their people do the deed.
> 
> harvestgirl, I don't think you caught the part where CNCfamily mentioned that money is a big tight right now so perhaps the expenses associated with an on site call might be a problem and carcass disposal might be a bit more than she can handle right now. I know there have been times in my life that I would have needed to sell a kid or kidney to pay for a vet to deal with someone else's problem.


THAT is an interesting idea wr....i might call the local zoo to check that out! 

harvestgirl, we euthanize with lead around here regardless. There's not much need for a vet and an injection to put down an animal. It's quick, painless and MUCH cheaper than what a house call would cost. Granted, there is NO WAY i could do it myself, but that's how it's done here. Disposal would most definitely be an issue right now too. Not exactly the time of year you want to be digging a hole! Lol!


----------



## columbiasc (Sep 4, 2009)

I didn't read this whole page because I get to mad! Had one wonder up over here and had to feed it during an ice storm. told by the sheriffs dept. charge $8.00 a day for board and keep. 'It would really help us out'! 
I did for a month,, a year later I got a call that he turned over his 5 horses to the state, SORRY! 

I did it for the poor horse, it cost me a lot of extra work and feed. If it happens again I think I will SSS.


----------



## columbiasc (Sep 4, 2009)

double post,,oops


----------



## Lazy J (Jan 2, 2008)

Load the horse up and ship it to market. Get it out of your hair and get a few sheckles for your efforts.

Jim


----------



## rean (Nov 18, 2008)

The problem with having a vet put down the horse is you will have to dispose of it yourself. The rendering truck won't come get it because they can't use the meat for dog food. My husband had to put down one of our horses a few years ago. Between the bullet and the rendering truck, it cost less than $50.00.


----------



## SunsetSonata (Nov 23, 2006)

Why should you have to house this horse for even a minute longer? Can't you call the sheriff back and say this horse isn't yours and you are NOT responsible for it and CAN'T feed it? Can you call P.A.W.S again and say as of today you cannot afford to feed this STRAY that you never agreed to take in, or can you physically bring the horse to P.A.W.S?

I wonder what would happen if the horse mysteriously got out and you called the sheriff to say that the STRAY needs to be returned to its rightful owner, who is anyone but you?

What a tough situation. You've GOT to tell PAWS that this horse is no longer being fed at the expense at your own animals.


----------



## CNCfamily (Sep 13, 2010)

SunsetSonata said:


> Why should you have to house this horse for even a minute longer? Can't you call the sheriff back and say this horse isn't yours and you are NOT responsible for it and CAN'T feed it? Can you call P.A.W.S again and say as of today you cannot afford to feed this STRAY that you never agreed to take in, or can you physically bring the horse to P.A.W.S?
> 
> I wonder what would happen if the horse mysteriously got out and you called the sheriff to say that the STRAY needs to be returned to its rightful owner, who is anyone but you?
> 
> What a tough situation. You've GOT to tell PAWS that this horse is no longer being fed at the expense at your own animals.


That's my plan first thing in the morning. The problem with turning her out is, she would just hang out in what's left of my hay stack. So i'm calling PAWS and the brand inspector tomorrow and raising a fuss, because this is CRAP!


----------



## onthespot (Oct 7, 2007)

Maybe you can donate her to a zoo (for carnivore food) and write her off for more than $200, once the brand inspector gives you the green light to move ahead.


----------



## columbiasc (Sep 4, 2009)

here in MO if I was told correctly by Johnny Law, after 2 weeks you are responsible for the animal. If you turn it loose and something happens, if it can be traced back to you,, not good news. I would take it some place safe, tie it to a tree and make a call fast. Or like I said before, I would do S-backhoe-S. 
I feel for you, I really do. Been there, not a happy place!


----------



## Rogo (Jan 1, 2006)

=== you may not be aware that some zoos take unwanted livestock to feed carnivores. It's been a while since it we previously discussed it so maybe one of the other members offer more information. I do know that no zoo will take an animal that was sentenced to die by lethal injection and if I'm not mistaken, you can deliver live and let their people do the deed. === 


Zoos here will take in livestock to feed their critters.


----------



## Narshalla (Sep 11, 2008)

Rogo said:


> === you may not be aware that some zoos take unwanted livestock to feed carnivores. It's been a while since it we previously discussed it so maybe one of the other members offer more information. I do know that no zoo will take an animal that was sentenced to die by lethal injection and if I'm not mistaken, you can deliver live and let their people do the deed. ===
> 
> Zoos here will take in livestock to feed their critters.


Here as well. Portland, Oregon area, Portland Zoo, but no where near you, sorry.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Private zoos work. We took two of ours to Cat Tales in Spokane, rather than than just putting them down and burying them. They were incredibly kind and humane.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

Personally, I couldn't put her in a dry lot without food and water, whether or not she is yours, she is your problem and I don't think an animal lover could deal with her that way. Donating her to a zoo for animal food sounds like a good solution, getting her into a rescue or something like that would be ok and the SSS type thing ok also. It's not easy and you have a primary responsibility to your own stock, so hard decisions. Good luck with them.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Considering the mentality of some rescues though, unless you personally know of a good one, I'd think putting her down the kindest option.
My friend in Spokane is dealing with one right now. Oh boy... 22 horses in a field with no access to water. The roads are almost inaccessable and they've been stringing hoses together for a quarter mile (what I've heard)to get water to them. And they were shocked and dismayed when the hoses all froze. Now they're hauling in water (for 22 horses) and still have no means of keeping it thawed.
The rescue is a couple and last month, the wife (a beginner rider)decided to ride out on a stallion bareback to check on the other horses. She got off rather easily with an arm broken in 3 places. Really, really dumb people. Who mean well of course.


----------



## CNCfamily (Sep 13, 2010)

Well, the brand inspector came today and said he'd come get her! YAY! He wants me to try and get her into my round corral, because it has a chute off of it that we could just run her into a trailer. That might be interesting, but i guess it's worth the effort to get rid of the nag!


----------



## 2horses (Jul 19, 2004)

Good luck, hope you can get that accomplished without too much trouble.

So, what is the brand inspector going to do with her? I bet she's Canada-bound after all.


----------



## CNCfamily (Sep 13, 2010)

Dont know, dont care! He said something about keeping her at his place til they find somewhere else for her, so i honestly have no idea. All i know is i wont have to feed the lug anymore!


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

Good deal.


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

That is wonderful news!


----------

